# Schoechl Sunbeam 34



## Tuca (Jan 26, 2013)

I am looking at a Sunbeam 34 and like what I see so far. I am interested to hear feedback / pros and cons from others who have owned a Sunbeam. This one has teak decks which I love, but can be costly. Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet!

Certainly plenty of pictures on the YW listing!... Interesting boat. Two things came to notice right off... the upholstery looks like it's seen better days, and I'd get the galley chef to check the footing in the galley area.. the sole there ramps up quickly and there may be some uncomfortable footing there.

The transom extension looks well done, cosmetically at least, but bears a closer look on survey. Plenty of warmth and wood below. Can't tell for sure from the pics but it looks like a mostly bonded teak deck that's been allowed to 'silver' except for the cockpit area, so the maintenance issue will be minimized. If there are not screw/bung holes throughout the teak deck that augers better for that aspect.

Perhaps a somewhat overpriced for a not-so-well known brand in the US, other than the current owner I wonder how many were imported? Perhaps a Euro owner will chime in.

Didn't know about this one..thanks.


----------



## Tuca (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! Did notice the galley sole as well. Current owner sailed the boat in Croatia and ended up bringing it over to the east coast. Would be great to hear from anyone in Europe.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I see on the web they were still in business in '09.. that SB34 is a nice boat!


----------



## mistral855 (Feb 1, 2013)

Got to like the look of this boat but my personal opinion is to stay well clear of teak decks unless you have $50-60K to spend on replacement. Once water has penetrated through amount of damage is very hard to ascertain until its too late. On the other hand if this boat was priced right it might be worth. The upholstery is also very time warped but some may like that coffin like puffy padding


----------



## Tuca (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes - my wife is specifically looking for a coffin-like experience!  Thank you for the input. The decks are a definite concern. Are you making that comment based on personal experience?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Tuca said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Did notice the galley sole as well. Current owner sailed the boat in Croatia and ended up bringing it over to the east coast. Would be great to hear from anyone in Europe.


Sunbeam is making yachts for the last 50 years. Nobody, specially on the high competitive European market, can make and sell boats for 50 years if they don't make good boats. Sunbeam were always expensive boats and that makes their success even more relevant because nobody buys expensive boats if they are not better than less expensive one.

http://www.sunbeam.at/

I have been inside several Sundbeams and they are well built and solid. The older ones a bit too dark for my taste. The old ones looked like Bavarias but they were better built (and much more expensive).

Regarding the teak Deck, expensive brands used better quality and more thick wood than mass production boats. I have seen 20 year's old Contest and HR with the original teak and in good condition. Speak with a specialized professional regarding the condition of the teak on the deck of that boat and about the costs to make it as new (if needed).

Regards

Paulo


----------



## mistral855 (Feb 1, 2013)

There's a good reason why the same boat but without a teak deck will actually cost more on the used market--- a 20-yr old boat with teak deck is in my opinion a caveat emptor proposition. Check out any Swan or Baltic from this time period and you are most likely looking at a $50-80K replacement. Of course you could just hope that water has not yet penetrated to the fibreglass but don't expect the surveyor to find a comprimised subdeck---the moisture meter can't get readings under the teak. And talk to any broker...it's much much harder to sell a boat with a teak deck, but very easy to buy one. Sorry if you found the "coffin" metaphor objectionable, i just think that kind of puffy look is very dated.


----------



## Tuca (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks and I did not find the reference objectionable. I was laughing as the coffin reference has been a running joke with my wife since long before your post.


----------



## 14gigi (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm interested in the Sunbeam too...think a 34 with extended swim platform. I check yachtworld and most come with teak but 1 or 2 have had it removed. As the boat was built in 1989-1992? the teal must be at the end of their useful life...would love to hear from anybody who are owned/sailed one of these. I saw one in Italy but plugs were paperthin and some coming out, teak at this point was only 3 mils so didn't buy. Does anyone know what it cost to rip up the boards and replace with glass....not using a boatyard but maybe individual shop good with fiberglass and then add non-skid


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

14gigi said:


> I'm interested in the Sunbeam too...think a 34 with extended swim platform. I check yachtworld and most come with teak but 1 or 2 have had it removed. As the boat was built in 1989-1992? the teal must be at the end of their useful life...would love to hear from anybody who are owned/sailed one of these. I saw one in Italy but plugs were paperthin and some coming out, teak at this point was only 3 mils so didn't buy. Does anyone know what it cost to rip up the boards and replace with glass....not using a boatyard but maybe individual shop good with fiberglass and then add non-skid


I think a better solution would be to replace the teak by some synthetic material or cork/synthetic. That way you don't need to put glass.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## 14gigi (Feb 19, 2013)

you may be right but when you want a long-lasting surface glass is the way to go....i once got quoted £25 grand on a 35 ft camper nic and that was 10 years ago. Did any Sunbeams come without teak deck? I see one 34 selling in the states, Marlyand, going really good less than dollars 59K.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

14gigi said:


> you may be right but when you want a long-lasting surface glass is the way to go....i once got quoted £25 grand on a 35 ft camper nic and that was 10 years ago. Did any Sunbeams come without teak deck? I see one 34 selling in the states, Marlyand, going really good less than dollars 59K.


You could do the job. Those materials are easier to apply than real teak.

The Sunbeams were always a somewhat customized boat. Normally they come with teak decks unless the client would have wanted any other thing but that is very unlikely because in Europe teak is very popular in high end boats.

I don't know the condition of the teak but I had seen 30 year old boats with teak decks that could be recovered. Old teak was of much better quality and the thickness they use was a lot more then what is used now. Maybe it is recoverable?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## 14gigi (Feb 19, 2013)

i think there is always a big money risk buying a boat with teak deck...i think maybe the older najads, contests, certainly swans and baltics came with quality teak and thicker maybe 13/14 mm / 1/2 ins or 5/8 but then you're also seeing 20 yr old boats that were laid with 9mm or 3/8 and you bet after 20 years even with good care you might only have 1/8 left and then you see all the bungs popping out ....at this point there's nothing to them and all you can do is put epoxy over the screws and pray water is not getting in there. Not a good scenerio, and most definately not recoverable. You say Europeans like their high end boats to be teak -- great when you are buying -- but down the road when they try to sell and the teak is past its lifespan, big problem


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

14gigi said:


> ..You say Europeans like their high end boats to be teak -- great when you are buying -- but down the road when they try to sell and the teak is past its lifespan, big problem


Not really. Luxury boats are bought by rich guys that sell the boats in average after 5 to 7 years. At that time the Teak is still in perfect shape and it will be for many years more. The teak is not a problem in selling them. For the ones that buy new boats that is not a problem, as it is not a problem for one that buys an used boat with 5 to 7 years. Most of those also prefer boats with teak.

Anyway if I was you I would call a specialist to know what is the real condition of the teak and how much is still left. As I have said that was a luxury boat so it is to be expected good thick teak on the deck.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## 14gigi (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok i confirmed with Sunbeam in Austria, teak thickness was 9 mm / 3/8 ins, so not much left for sure after 20 years--that's why you see the bungs popping out on these older boats. I stated in my prior post that selling a boat with teak decks can be a nightmare IF the teak is past its lifespan...obviously a boat that is only 7-15 yrs old should not be a problem. However i have seen a very expensive motoryacht 10 years old needing a new deck because the owners wanted it always to look immaculate...so crew were always scrubbing/sanding,oiling or whatever....they basically destroyed the wood.


----------

